# Opinions on Hoyt Satori



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've got two 21" Hoyt Satori risers; I don't own a set of Hoyt limbs. I can't think of another riser I'd trade them for--and I've had all of them.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim, would you trade them for a Cobra or a Tempest or a Morrison. I would. Actually it's unfair to put the Tempest in there because of expense, but the other two are in the ball park. 

If money is an issue go for it. Satori's are great risers.

Bowmania


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Nope. I can't think of any 21" risers I'd trade my Satori's for--today.  They are simply perfect for what I do with them--today.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

They're an ilf riser aren't they Jim? What do you like the most about the satori? Thanks, Lunger


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bowmania, same question to you. I trust both of you guys. Lunger


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've handled the Satori riser but had no interest in shooting it as I found it to be poorly balanced via being extremely top heavy that unless you either hold the bow with a firm fully wrapped grip or counterbalance it with a stab of substantial weight?...the upper limb tip will immediately rock back at you post haste.

Meanwhile back on the farm?...the bottom weighted Morrison 21 XD and even the 21" Dalaa blows the Satori away where balance and post shot behavior are concerned.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I use my Satori risers for hunting. I find them perfectly balanced as a hunting tool and I like the heavier weight of them compared to many others. I guess you’d have to be a hunter to appreciate how it points and the reflex design of the riser allows me to shoot it effortlessly. 

As for the DAS, Morrison, Titan risers… they’re very nice, I’ve owned them and I’ve got nothing negative to say about them but, right now, I wouldn’t trade my Satori for any of them for hunting purposes. Like I said earlier, for what I use mine for, it’s perfect. 

If I were looking for a target riser, I’d get a 25” Olympic riser.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice riser line, can only speak for 19 and 21 inch riser.
Handling a bare riser never gave me a real feel how it reacts after the shot ( guess I am not good enough for this)
My experience is that all feel different at the shot, also balance different due to physics at full draw and at the shot.
I like the 21better than the 19 after some time getting used to.I need a minimum of a couple thousand shots to get the in and outs of a given set up.Cant speak for the Tempest but for me Satori over Bernadini and Titans, just from the design and shooting not fit and finish.Have a 30 inch draw shooting longs on the 21 having a 66 inch bow.


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibboone (Nov 10, 2015)

If it is a good deal and the type (limb & riser length) of bow you like then purchase it. You can always resell it on here if you don?t like it. I have a couple and I like them. My long riser with long limbs shoots very well for me. 
Keep us posted and let?s us know what you think of this bow if purchased. 


Dan


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I had one with the Xtour limbs and it shot great. Unfortunately, I could not bond with the bow and sold it. I admit that I do have a bias against metal riser bows.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Recently I was in the market for new longer target/3D metal riser in addition to my Titan III and Titan I. Shot demo 21" Satori and it did not FEEL any better then my Tradtechs. I ended up with 25" WFX25, but even shorter 19" WF riser was definitely more stable then 21" Satori. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 21" Satori I use to hunt with. I can't speak to the other sizes. Personally I find that it balances fine (I hunt and shoot with a quiver on). I've owned other ILF rigs and at least for the moment this is the "keeper". I shoot morrison limbs off mine, so no comment on the Hoyt limbs.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hoping Centershot will chime in here. I think he's up on the ins and outs of the satori riser. He likes them if I remember right. Lunger


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Risers are great, limbs are typically Hoyt. Good quality, durable, stable, ok speed, overpriced compared to TT Blackmax limbs and a few others. I picked up a 19" early this spring when they first came out and have not really even looked for another riser since - that says quite a bit right there. I have a set of 35# longs for a 64" 'Target rig' and a set of 45# mediums for a 62" 'Hunting rig'. Makes for a very nice combo IMO.


----------



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

Your quote is not from John Wayne. It's from the 1973 novel, The Friends of Eddie Coyle, by George V. Higgins.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Like Jim I've had most of the 19"-21" risers (a a few 17" too)... but I personally didn't like the Satori. It's well made and can be readily found, but I didn't like the balance specifically. Without any weights in it, my 21" Satori always felt like it was wanting to tip back towards my head. It wasn't tiller... just seemed the way it was. I wasn't particularly fond of the grip either but that can be modded.

My advice is to buy one 2nd hand off the Classifieds... a few pop up now and again (mostly 17" and 21"... 19" guys mostly holding on!)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The Titans have always served me well and if I was to spend a few more bucks the WF 19 and the Tempest are incredible Risers imho well worth the price of admission


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I will second the WF19. Great riser!

I have shot the Titan and the Satori. Both are good. I think it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

As I said Satori's are great risers! So we're knit picking. I agree with Bill in it's balance. In order to make the Satori a Cobra or a Morrison it would need a stab. On the shot it moves because of this. Maybe it's just my grip, but you asked.

I think Hoyt shouldn't have machined out that hole under the grip. Then you wouldn't need a stab to make it a Cobra or a Morrison.

I agree with Joe about the Tempest and I'm blown away by the 21 Morrison AND price wise it's closer to the Satori than the Tempest. I am shooting my Tempest with a stab, but I also have a quiver on it. The above assumptions were without quivers. I haven't found anything better than a Tempest.

Bowmania


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bowmania said:


> As I said Satori's are great risers! So we're knit picking. I agree with Bill in it's balance. In order to make the Satori a Cobra or a Morrison it would need a stab. On the shot it moves because of this. Maybe it's just my grip, but you asked.
> 
> I think Hoyt shouldn't have machined out that hole under the grip. Then you wouldn't need a stab to make it a Cobra or a Morrison.
> 
> ...


Todd 

I am shooting a small stab and a quiver on mine also 



I like my bows to have a top limb tip forward feel


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I voiced my opinion once but I guess I'll elaborate on this a little more...cause it is an intense topic.

*"Riser Balance":* comes in 3 primary flavors...

1. "Bottom Weighted" (ala "Pendulum Effect")

2. "Center Mass" (typically neutral balance)

3. "Top Weighted" (the ones that rock back at you)

There's also a 4th type which is "Weight Forward" which describes the WF in WF19 (and the Tempest has a bit of that as well) but IMNSHO?...both fall into the "Center Mass/Neutral Balance" category...(with that little extra)

Now...none of the above are anything one could call "Bad Risers"...(as I now question myself for describing the Satori as poorly balanced)...because it all boils down too..."Personal Preferences"...where mine are as follows...

If I'm shooting an Elevated Rest?...I'm wanting a "Bottom Weighted/Pendulum Effect" riser because I'm going to be shooting that rig straight up, dead vertical all the time, every time but?...

If I'm shooting Off-The-Shelf"?...I find myself preferring a "Center Mass/Neutral Balance" type of riser because when I shoot off-the-shelf I cant my bow a slight bit and when I loose the tension on that string?...I don't want my bow "Correcting Itself" too vertical all on it's own like the pendulum effect of a Bottom Weighted riser...does.

Now the thing I like about both of the above type risers?...is neither require that I walk through the woods with 12"s of stab hanging out the front to keep it properly balanced like a Top Weighted riser does.

But what the Top Weighted risers do have going for them is the fact that with a stab/counter-weight (to properly balance them)?...they enjoy an elevated level of stability thanks too the stab...if ya don't mind hunting or walking around with a stab.

If it's a hunting rig or a bow I'm gonna be toting through thick woods?...I don't want a stab...and therein lies my bias.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've shot the 17" and 19" Satoris and they are nice but I wouldn't trade for my Titan III riser.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just get a Bear Kodiak. Shoots better and has more history than any of the bows interested lol.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

In all honesty, like Jinks said. It?s all preference. I also find the Satori risers ?top heavy.? But then again I much prefer one piece wood bows, probably because it?s what I was raised on and still cling to. But overall, the difference is marginal (to me.) if you?re getting a fair deal and thinks you?ll be happy with a slightly heavier, slightly top heavy bow go for it. Don?t let the AT gurus steer you away because they favor something else. And again, for the money you could have a custom Sauk Trail Longbow Custom made to your specs with beauty out of this world for $500... something to ponder.


----------

